# Rude people



## Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

That Dene was whining all day about nothing. He complained about everything the whole time and was snapping at people who were handing in their cubes to get scrambled. He was so grumpy he changed the name on someones scorecard to "moron". I can't wait until that noob goes back to Australia.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 29, 2009)

wow and he seemed like a nice guy


----------



## Ellis (Mar 29, 2009)

I never liked Dene too much (don't tell him), he really is grumpy all the time. At least you don't have to live near him while he's in the states. UCLA is so close to me that I can sense the grumpiness emanating throughout the entire city.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 29, 2009)

You know Dene is on this forum, right Ellis? anyway, does anyone know why? Either way, it is not right to write moron on someone's scorecard...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob said:


> That Dene was whining all day about nothing. He complained about everything the whole time and was snapping at people who were handing in their cubes to get scrambled. He was so grumpy he changed the name on someones scorecard to "moron". I can't wait until that noob goes back to Australia.


He? i thought she/he was a girl


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2009)

Sigh. You guys really fall for things easily, don't you?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 29, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > That Dene was whining all day about nothing. He complained about everything the whole time and was snapping at people who were handing in their cubes to get scrambled. He was so grumpy he changed the name on someones scorecard to "moron". I can't wait until that noob goes back to Australia.
> ...



thats what i thought!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 29, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > That Dene was whining all day about nothing. He complained about everything the whole time and was snapping at people who were handing in their cubes to get scrambled. He was so grumpy he changed the name on someones scorecard to "moron". I can't wait until that noob goes back to Australia.
> ...



fail...


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

Kian, do you think I'm kidding? You should have seen how rude he was today.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob said:


> Kian, do you think I'm kidding? You should have seen how rude he was today.



he did look kind of mean and grumpy on the webcams today. and when he was in 4x4 he was litteraly killing the cube on the table


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 29, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Kian, do you think I'm kidding? You should have seen how rude he was today.
> ...



Well, Bob was pretty grumpy too (and still is?). He slapped the cube out of some kids hand and broke it...


----------



## Gparker (Mar 29, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Nice one Bob!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 29, 2009)

was dene PMSing?


----------



## Faz (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob said:


> That Dene was whining all day about nothing. He complained about everything the whole time and was snapping at people who were handing in their cubes to get scrambled. He was so grumpy he changed the name on someones scorecard to "moron". I can't wait until that noob goes back to *Australia*.



Noob Zealand actually.


----------



## Odin (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob said:


> He was so grumpy he changed the name on someones scorecard to "moron".



What did that person do? I would have started a fight with him, that’s just not right.



JBCM627 said:


> Well, Bob was pretty grumpy too (and still is?). He slapped the cube out of some kids hand and broke it...



That’s very hypocritically of you Bob. (If what JBCM said is true.)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 29, 2009)

Friday night while we were practicing Dene was walking around shooting people with a nerf gun. He found it pretty funny when he almost hit Shaden in the eye. It got really old, it was pretty annoying while I was trying to practice...

Glad we don't have to deal with him at our competitions for much longer.


----------



## dChan (Mar 29, 2009)

I've met Dene a few times and he never seemed rude - in fact, he's pretty nice. Maybe it was just a bad day? He must have acted pretty badly if you started a whole thread about it or was there some kind of fight?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob said:


> Kian, do you think I'm kidding?


Depends, are you sober?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2009)

Either

A) Bob's drunk again and pranking us
B) Bob's drunk again and doesn't realize/care about the chaos he's causing
C) Dene's a girl.
or
D) Dene really did this
E)FSM


----------



## Odin (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, I wish Dene was on so he could defend himself. I want to hear both sides of the story.



IamWEB said:


> Either
> 
> A) Bob's drunk again and pranking us
> B) Bob's drunk again and doesn't realize/care about the chaos he's causing
> ...



Lol!!!!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2009)

Well things will get interesting when Dene gets on then... now I have to go pop some more popcorn. This was just a trailer, imagine when the movie starts! >____<

Either way we'll just have to wait and see.
*Feels like the 5.72 thing again, only more realistic*


----------



## dChan (Mar 29, 2009)

Heh, yeah, it's kind of hard to believe this unless whenever Dene leaves California he becomes a whole different person.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dene IS rude. He keeps practicing square-1 so I have to practice too.

Also acceent.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 29, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Dene IS rude. He keeps practicing square-1 so I have to practice too.
> 
> Also acceent.



He did the EXACT SAME THING to me, but i ended up giving up on sq-1...


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, sometimes people do get ticked off.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 29, 2009)

I have always liked Dene. 
From back when we had the stikam chat going.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 29, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Dene IS rude. He keeps practicing square-1 so I have to practice too.
> 
> Also acceent.



Why do you have to keep practicing because he does?

And if I really did think that anyone on who was on the forums was rude or something, I would never say anything about it. That's just how I am, because it might hurt some people to have others saying things about them.


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene IS rude. He keeps practicing square-1 so I have to practice too.
> ...



And some people *cough* Dene *cough* deserve it.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Either
> 
> A) Bob's drunk again and pranking us
> B) Bob's drunk again and doesn't realize/care about the chaos he's causing
> ...



The fact that Bob just commented rules out A and B. So I'm going with C.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 29, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I never liked Dene too much *(don't tell him)*, he really is grumpy all the time. At least you don't have to live near him while he's in the states. UCLA is so close to me that I can sense the grumpiness emanating throughout the entire city.



He can still read it.............


----------



## blade740 (Mar 29, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene IS rude. He keeps practicing square-1 so I have to practice too.
> ...



Otherwise he might beat me.


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 30, 2009)

COME ON GUYS DON'T BE MEAN IT REALLY HURTS PEOPLE! STOP IT COME ON! COME ON GUYS!


----------



## blade740 (Mar 30, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> COME ON GUYS DON'T BE MEAN IT REALLY HURTS PEOPLE! STOP IT COME ON! COME ON GUYS!



Dene isn't "people". He's from Nub Zealand.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 30, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> COME ON GUYS DON'T BE MEAN IT REALLY HURTS PEOPLE! STOP IT COME ON! COME ON GUYS!



writing messages in captal letters hurt my eyes, so *** stop doing that!


----------



## (X) (Mar 30, 2009)

this thread really should be removed...


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2009)

Dude Bob was walking around all "look at me I'm Bob Burton I'm a New Yorka I had a world record" and I was just like "I'm not putting up with this". Pfff he's the rude one.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 30, 2009)

This is *WAR!!!!!!*


----------



## aznblur (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## VirKill (Mar 30, 2009)

I cant believe this...
Bob do this?
And Dene's last comment?
What's wrong with you guys?


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 30, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> This is *WAR!!!!!!*



*.*

(message too short)


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2009)

Well seeing as this thread keeps getting closed I may as well point out it's a joke. The moron thing is basically true though.


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 30, 2009)

are you sure it's a joke...


----------



## Hakan (Mar 30, 2009)

It is a joke, you guys can stop gossiping about him. Bob was just disappointed because Dene turned out to be a guy, and Bob was hitting on him all the time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 30, 2009)

Both Bob and Dene were in the same room when this thread was started. If you still think this wasn't a joke, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> are you sure it's a joke...



Dude I think I know what I'm talking about seeing as this thread is not only about me, but was in fact made by me, with Bob's willing permission.


----------



## (X) (Mar 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > are you sure it's a joke...
> ...



wow you're cool


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 30, 2009)

So, I was right when I saw this thread. My first thought was " Bob be trollin' "


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 30, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Both Bob and Dene were in the same room when this thread was started.



I'm sooooooooooo supposed to know that, I was in the same room.



masterofthebass said:


> If you still think this wasn't a joke, I feel sorry for you.



so are you the moderator that locked this?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 30, 2009)

My first thought when I saw this thread was that it was made by Dene, with Bob sitting behind him laughing with a drink in his hand.


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2009)

(X) said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



Firstly: you will never hear me call myself cool, ever. Secondly, if you can't see the humour of this thread then you don't belong in it. It was mainly an inside joke anyway. We were all hanging out at Jimmy's dorm and thought we would have some fun. And it was fun.

Ellis: There was no drinking going on, but otherwise, very accurate


----------



## Ellis (Mar 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ellis: There was no drinking going on, but otherwise, very accurate



Awwww!


----------



## Tyson (Mar 30, 2009)

I think Bob probably finished off the contents of 'Fridge C.'


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2009)

Also, I believe Bob's favourite part was the title. I was quite happy when I came up with "rude people"


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I think Bob probably finished off the contents of 'Fridge C.'



Or just Jim's fridge


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gosh I just missed out on one of the "fun" competitions??? This is all Jim's fault!


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2009)

Kian said:


> Sigh. You guys really fall for things easily, don't you?



And you all carried on after this, the 5th response to this thread.

The response was mildly hilarious at times, I especially like the all caps cry for common decency.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 30, 2009)

Kian said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh. You guys really fall for things easily, don't you?
> ...



I hope I'm not included


----------



## blade740 (Mar 30, 2009)

I still think Dene's a jerk. Quit practicing square-1.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob's brilliant. Deciding that he wants to make fun of Dene, what does he do? He gets Dene to play along. Now Bob's free to make fun of him, and Dene doesn't realize Bob is truly making fun of him.


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > That Dene was whining all day about nothing. He complained about everything the whole time and was snapping at people who were handing in their cubes to get scrambled. He was so grumpy he changed the name on someones scorecard to "moron". I can't wait until that noob goes back to *Australia*.
> ...



Ok, that's uncalled for.


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Bob's brilliant. Deciding that he wants to make fun of Dene, what does he do? He gets Dene to play along. Now Bob's free to make fun of him, and Dene doesn't realize Bob is truly making fun of him.



Teehee. Except it was my idea  . Also, I was the one mocking Bob the whole time  .

Blade: I will beat you noob.


----------



## Bob (Mar 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Bob's brilliant. Deciding that he wants to make fun of Dene, what does he do? He gets Dene to play along. Now Bob's free to make fun of him, and Dene doesn't realize Bob is truly making fun of him.
> ...



You got that accent down pretty well


----------



## Odin (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a very funny thread.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> This is *WAR!!!!!!*



This isn’t war, *THIS IS SPARTA*


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow I knew it had to be a joke. Funnier than the WR crap, though.

So you're SURE Bob wasn't drinking AT ALL?



Odin said:


> This is a very funny thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
XD*


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 7, 2009)

Bob said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


Bobby told me after I got a Sub-1 magic. You were like I've held all foua mAgic recods.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

Hakan said:


> It is a joke, you guys can stop gossiping about him. Bob was just disappointed because Dene turned out to be a guy, and Bob was hitting on him all the time.


Best post in this whole topic!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> This is a very funny thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, this is patrick!

I'm not sparta


----------

